# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansambox Version 3.0.6 Released Reset Screen Locks

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Asansambox Version 3.0.6 Released Reset Screen Locks*        A*dd 
WRITE PATCH  
WITH 
APT FILE  
ON 
DOWNLOAD MODE  
 JUST FOR SART... * *
SM-J100F 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J100G 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J100M 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J100Y 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J110F 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J110G 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method 
SM-J110M 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G388F 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G361F 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G531F 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G531M 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G531Y 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G355H 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G355HN 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G355M 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J100H 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920T 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920F 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920I 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G9200 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G9208 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G9209 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920K 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920S 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920L 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920R4 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920T1 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G920W8 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925T 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925F 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925I 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925K 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925S 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925L 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925R4 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925T1 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-G925W8 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J200F  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J200M  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J200G  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J200GU 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J200F  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J200BT 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J200Y  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-E500H  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-E500M  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-J700F  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-E700H  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-E700M  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A300H  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A300F  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A300FU 
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A500F  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A500H  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A500M  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A500G  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method
SM-A5000  
Remove Screen locks without usb debugging By new Method *  *You can RESET PATTERN/PIN/PASS AND GMAIL ACCOUNT by this method
 How to Remove Screen Lock BY APT Files? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:  - Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    How to do that? Read Following Manual الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] New Asansam Software Download  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
BR
HUA TEAM*

----------

